# How do you haul your saw and gear on your atv?



## "Spoon" (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering how you all carry your gear on your atv. Pics would be appreciated. Yes I am looking for ideas to steal. I need something that can be taken on and off fairly easily. Thanks again AS.


----------



## hoyt38 (Jul 28, 2010)

I made two boxes with 2X4 side and 3/4" plywood bottoms. The one for the front rack holds the saw's and one for the back holds the maul, log chains, gas, wedges, vise, etc. The front saw box will handle a saw with 20" bar and for the 28" bar I had cut a notch in the side. The front is held by a couple 3/8" carriage head bolts and the rear is just held by bungy straps. Sorry I don't have pictures.
I also usually tow a 4X6 trailer behind the wheeler for bring the wood out also.


----------



## jcappe (Jul 28, 2010)

*Polaris ATP*

I have one of the Polaris ATP's. It has a little bit shorter seat and a mini truck bed that tilts. My 5 gal bucket with wedges,oil,gloves and a few tools, my ms290 and my ms211 along with a twelve pack of busch light fit perfect!


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 28, 2010)

Tractor supply used to have a saw holder that clamped onto the rack bars on the back for about $60. You could copy that if you have a welder for free or maybe $10 in metal from your local scrap yard.


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

I made a rack that cantilevers out 9" past the rear of my stock rack. I'll try and get a pic tonight but I'll describe it:
- 3/8 plywood traced in the exact shape of my stock rack...then add 9" for length. PLywood will flex more one way that the other - make sure the strong way goes front to back on the ATV.
.....well rather than describe it here's a sketch...


----------



## gink595 (Jul 28, 2010)

That Cracks me up you autographed your sketch. LOL 



This is the rack I have for mine, it's okay does the job, kind of a PITA to put it in and get it out a bunch, i'd be nicer if it had some kind of Cam-lock system to lock the bar down. i got it on a clearance sale at TSC a few years back for 25.00.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=273292


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a plastic shipping tote that sits on the rear rack, held on by 2 bungees. It holds my Partner P500, gloves, fuel, bar oil, rags, cant hook, Fiskars SS axe and the helmet. Everything fits in and rides well. Traxter has a generous size storage compartment which holds lunch and drinks, tools, wedges, web straps and extra chain loops. 
I don't regularly carry the Dolmar 7900 unless there is larger wood to cut. Since it doesn't fit in the box it rides upfront, secured by the handle. 
My wood comes home on a 6.5 x 10 flatbed trailer, 3500# axle...3 face cord per load.
And of course a few pictures for better illustration.


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

gink595 said:


> That Cracks me up you autographed your sketch. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's actually habit  I work in medical device and we have to sign, print and date almost EVERYTHING.


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 28, 2010)

_I have a plastic shipping tote that sits on the rear rack, held on by 2 bungees. It holds my Partner P500, gloves, fuel, bar oil, rags, cant hook, Fiskars SS axe and the helmet. Everything fits in and rides well. Traxter has a generous size storage compartment which holds lunch and drinks, tools, wedges, web straps and extra chain loops._ 

 Hey 727, I like that Idea. Easy to make and remove. The slot will keep the saw in place and still have a lot of room for oil, tool box etc.. The best part is when you take it off, you have everything in one spot. Thanks for the great pictures. 

Rep sent..


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 28, 2010)

i can fit a half a bottle of water under the seat of my banshee if i drink half of it first, then crush the bottle down flat.


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

I can fit the 395, 372, 346, gas, oil, wedges, etc all on that rear rack. No tying down required. I just got sick of tying crap down for a small jaunt.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 28, 2010)

727sunset said:


>



ive never seen those big air intake scoops like the ones on the rear fenders of your Bomb, what is their purpose, or just cosmetic ?


----------



## aandabooks (Jul 28, 2010)

I either bungee strap stuff down or I'll have it ride the 17 cu. ft. lawn cart that I pull with me to get the wood out. If I can't get the saws out with the last load of wood, I'll just make another trip with an empty wagon.


----------



## Nuzzy (Jul 28, 2010)

Just made this the other day. Obviously not ATV, but easily could have a different mount style. I still need to add an ax mount, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 28, 2010)

banshee~The intake scoops direct cooling air to the rear mounted radiator. It works rather well as the fan rarely comes on.


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 28, 2010)

I haul mine one a 4x6 deck-over trailer that I just built.

If you want something for your quad, you can try <a href="http://www.trackshare.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25635&highlight=chainsaw+holder">this</a> or <a href="http://www.trackshare.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25149&highlight=chainsaw+holder">this</a>.

HTH


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 28, 2010)

727sunset said:


> banshee~The intake scoops direct cooling air to the rear mounted radiator. It works rather well as the fan rarely comes on.



ahh, very cool, i guess having it in the rear is better than up front where its exposed to everything you are running through


----------



## "Spoon" (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, those are some great ideas. Please keep them coming. Thanks.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 28, 2010)

My sportsman came with the OEM Polaris boxes. They attatch through the "grab handle" holes on the ends of the racks. If you want to remove/install them just give the latch on the bottom a half turn. The rear one can hold most of my small to med. saws\ wtih up to a 20" bar, gas/oil/water jugs, etc. The front box holds chains, hitch pins, clevis, axes, etc. If I need to haul more I've got the 10 cu. ft. trailer since my other atv trailer doesn't have sides yet.


----------



## "Spoon" (Jul 29, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> My sportsman came with the OEM Polaris boxes. They attatch through the "grab handle" holes on the ends of the racks. If you want to remove/install them just give the latch on the bottom a half turn. The rear one can hold most of my small to med. saws\ wtih up to a 20" bar, gas/oil/water jugs, etc. The front box holds chains, hitch pins, clevis, axes, etc. If I need to haul more I've got the 10 cu. ft. trailer since my other atv trailer doesn't have sides yet.




I like your trailer. Did it come with the atv tires or was that a mod?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 29, 2010)

It came with those tires, they are Carlisle 18x6.50-8. The trailer is from Agri-Fab and it is a dump box, too. It takes about 6-8 trips with it to fill up ether of my trucks.

Here's the "other" atv trailer. Its an old motorcycle hauler. It only has 4.50-8 tires but the fenders are coming off and I have bigger wider tires to put on. I also have stake pockets to weld on for sides as well. It takes 2-3 trips to fill up ether of my trucks.


----------



## Maplekid (Jul 29, 2010)

When I go cut in my grandpas woods I have a large metal milk crate bthats what I think it is atleast. It can hold my sthil 026 a 2 gallon can of gas a jug of bar oil a file scrench small ax and ear protection. I don't use a forestry helmet because I'm not felling anything I'm just bucking up trees that came down on there own or trees my grandpa cut down and wants gone. I just wire tire it to the back rack on my Kawasaki bayou 400. It stays on all the time so I can put whatever in it.


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 29, 2010)

I just bunjee mine right to the front rack on its side. works for me.


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 29, 2010)

727sunset said:


> I have a plastic shipping tote that sits on the rear rack, held on by 2 bungees. It holds my Partner P500, gloves, fuel, bar oil, rags, cant hook, Fiskars SS axe and the helmet. Everything fits in and rides well. Traxter has a generous size storage compartment which holds lunch and drinks, tools, wedges, web straps and extra chain loops.
> I don't regularly carry the Dolmar 7900 unless there is larger wood to cut. Since it doesn't fit in the box it rides upfront, secured by the handle.
> My wood comes home on a 6.5 x 10 flatbed trailer, 3500# axle...3 face cord per load.
> And of course a few pictures for better illustration.



How do you like those mud bug tires?


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 30, 2010)

The Mud Bug tires have been excellent. They are a tough carcass, have provided superior traction when required and ride smooth on roads. This set is 27", 2" larger than stock. For my purposes I'm very pleased having selected them.


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 30, 2010)

727sunset said:


> The Mud Bug tires have been excellent. They are a tough carcass, have provided superior traction when required and ride smooth on roads. This set is 27", 2" larger than stock. For my purposes I'm very pleased having selected them.



Do they wear good? my buddy has a set on a big bear and he goes places my tractor will not


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, I'm pleased with their wear...or lack thereof. They have been on the Traxter for 6 years and "no" issues.


----------



## Beefie (Jul 30, 2010)

727sunset said:


> I have a plastic shipping tote that sits on the rear rack, held on by 2 bungees. It holds my Partner P500, gloves, fuel, bar oil, rags, cant hook, Fiskars SS axe and the helmet. Everything fits in and rides well. Traxter has a generous size storage compartment which holds lunch and drinks, tools, wedges, web straps and extra chain loops.
> I don't regularly carry the Dolmar 7900 unless there is larger wood to cut. Since it doesn't fit in the box it rides upfront, secured by the handle.
> My wood comes home on a 6.5 x 10 flatbed trailer, 3500# axle...3 face cord per load.
> And of course a few pictures for better illustration.
> ...


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 30, 2010)

_I like your front mounted traier hitch. I see you have it so you can remove it when needed. I can see that being really handy moving trailers around.

Good Idea._

Yep! Between the hitch and the added clevis up front, that's one serious machine. 

I know what I'll be doing next week. Thanks for the pic and great ideas.


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for noticing the mods fella's. Each one has it's purpose and I wouldn't part with any. If anyone wants to copy them let me know and I'll walk you thru it.
Iska3 ~ The front pull bar is made from 2" channel. It's used primarily for pulling trees down. It also comes in handy when compound winching as it provides for convenient attachment.


----------



## Doingitwell (Jul 30, 2010)

727sunset said:


> I have a plastic shipping tote that sits on the rear rack, held on by 2 bungees. It holds my Partner P500, gloves, fuel, bar oil, rags, cant hook, Fiskars SS axe and the helmet. Everything fits in and rides well. Traxter has a generous size storage compartment which holds lunch and drinks, tools, wedges, web straps and extra chain loops.
> I don't regularly carry the Dolmar 7900 unless there is larger wood to cut. Since it doesn't fit in the box it rides upfront, secured by the handle.
> My wood comes home on a 6.5 x 10 flatbed trailer, 3500# axle...3 face cord per load.
> And of course a few pictures for better illustration.
> ...


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, trailer pics...on the list for tomorrow.


----------



## Doingitwell (Jul 31, 2010)

727sunset said:


> OK, trailer pics...on the list for tomorrow.



Thank you for offering up the pic of the trailer. I sure appreciate it as I'm looking to build something that sounds similar to what you describe, but as they say, "A picture is worth a thousand words".

By the way, I noticed your cant hook appears to be homemade. Am I correct? If so or not, you must let us know how you came about with it as I too appreciate the shorter handled version.

Robert


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 31, 2010)

this thread got me thinking, normally I just use a bunch of bungee cords and put everything on my front rack. I went and picked up some square tubing yesterday and I'm going to build a rear reciever. I figure it'll help me move the location of the ball which i find to low and I can build a rack for it then I can haul me gear.


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 31, 2010)

727sunset said:


> Thanks for noticing the mods fella's. Each one has it's purpose and I wouldn't part with any. If anyone wants to copy them let me know and I'll walk you thru it.
> Iska3 ~ The front pull bar is made from 2" channel. It's used primarily for pulling trees down. It also comes in handy when compound winching as it provides for convenient attachment.



I can see where that will come in handy. It would be nice to have that on the 800 for snagging them logs out to the open and the front ball would help putting the log splitter away. Have one on the Blazer but the wheeler would the the best bet. Thanks again!! 

Rep was sent ????

John


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 31, 2010)

*Trailer pics*

Here ya go...







This is the trailer I designed to carry ATV's on the highway. It's 6.5 x 10 (same width as the truck) and allows side loading, drive on and drive off. The floor is made of 2x6's and there is a 1/2" space between each board so they don't rot out. Being a flatbed it has many uses. 
Below is a pic of it carrying a cubic yard of topsoil across sand. 






If you're going to build a trailer you may want to consider having a tie rail around the perimeter like this...







Hope this helps.


----------



## Beefie (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice looking trailer 727 . It looks like it is well built, I too built a rub rail/rope area when I built my trailer.

Once again good idea Rep sent.

Beefie


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 31, 2010)

TJ-Bill said:


> I'm going to build a rear reciever
> move the location of the ball which i find to low



I've made a few receiver hitches for bikes, as well from the factory they were all to low. Most trailers work fine with the top of your ball at 15". See if this height will work for your application.
Here's what I fabbed for my Traxter.


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the rep you guys have been sending. Sure do appreciate it and feel free to copy anything you see here that would help your situation. 
In the earlier pic of the trailer tie rail I should have mentioned about the square pockets that are shown. I used receiver tube and placed them right where the bikes sit. Then using trailer couplers made a convenient and lockable means of securing each bike.


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 1, 2010)

Doingitwell said:


> your cant hook appears to be homemade
> you must let us know how you came about with it



OK, OK...
Well you can certainly tell it's home made, no getting around that.
Please do not critique my welds, lol. 







I was at an Amish sawmill one day and they had several laying around. I asked if i could trace the outline onto a large piece of paper. Then came home and worked with the materials I had around. 
Although some come with longer handles I wanted to be able to have this with me all the time. Decided to temporarily try a shorter length handle.
These tools really offer tremendous leverage. Mine is 4' overall and I guess at some point I really should finish off this valued tool. It has worked really well in all applications and deserves better. In all fairness it should have a cap on the end of handle and be painted. 
...just haven't had the time,


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry, no pics yet. I have a gun rack mounted on the front of my ATV that holds 2 long guns. I would set the bar for one saw in each rack (two saws), and then set the gas and oil between them. Worked okay, but it was a pain. 

For fathers day, I got one of those four wheeled farm/utility carts that you can get at TSC, Rural King, or Harbor Freight. It is 48" long and 30" wide and rated for 1,000 lbs. I plan on building a box for it and hauling every thing in it. I'll use it to haul my firewood out of the ravines and up to the truck. I figure 4 or 5 trips will make a cord/truck load. The box will break down and lay flat so that it and the cart can fit in truck bed WITH the ATV. 

That's my plan anyway. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## chumwithrum (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's my setup.
Saw and 100' of rope are attached to the rear rack, snatch blocks,choker chain,pickeroon,tree straps,first aid kit,wedge pouch and chaps
are carried in the rear box. Gas and oil on the rear rack with bungee cord and tools,lunch, camera etc. get put in fender bags.







Capstan winch,rope bag and helmet ride on the front rack.





I just throw the skidding cone over the loading mast on the trailer.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 1, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

what do you think that load of wood weighs?

I'll post a picture soon of my ATV pulling my BB90 chipper with a ford 4cyl engine. It's a load.


----------



## chumwithrum (Aug 1, 2010)

bass_on_tap - I don't have a clue what that load weighed.

The heaviest load I've pulled was this load of gravel.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 1, 2010)

What a fantastic set up ya have there,whats the go with the winch on the back as well as the front.?.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 1, 2010)

chumwithrum said:


> bass_on_tap - I don't have a clue what that load weighed.
> 
> The heaviest load I've pulled was this load of gravel.



WOW! Inpressive setup. Who make the versitile trailer?


----------



## chumwithrum (Aug 2, 2010)

Stihlman - I had a spare winch and the rear bumper was already setup with a mount so it seemed like a good idea. These Cats are heavy pigs and when you get stuck...you're stuck. Sometimes it's just easier to pull yourself out backwards, it has saved me a lot of grief more than once.


bass on tap - Novajack makes these. I've had it a few years now and use it a lot, other than broken tail light lenses (my fault) I haven't had any issues with it. It only takes a minute to put the box on or take it off, the loading mast has a two speed winch that makes loading heavy logs a breeze.





...and when the hills are too steep (unsafe) for the 4wheeler to pull it, I hook it up to the half ton.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got a rear winch on my 01 Cat too.. handy to have. I use mine alot for hauling logs out of the woods. Makes it easier when your on the trail too. you don't have to turn around to help someone behind you.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 3, 2010)

That AC rocks. I have a 650 Cat TRV and it comes w/ a box on the back, that you can remove w/ two pins and put on a rack or 2nd seat. I'm loving that trailer and the tracks. What type tracks are those?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 3, 2010)

Good one chumwithrum,i cant be leave how you blokes have to put up with that snow and sh t,not for me it even looks cold.


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 3, 2010)

chumwithrum ~ There's a good friend to have, 
WOW, that's some trailer! Never seen or heard of that before, lots of versatility with that combo, excellent choice. What kind of logs are you carrying, is it spruce or pine? Is that loading mast capable of moving to various locations? Is the tongue really shock absorbing? Does the trailer have suspension? 
I am on the Lake Huron shoreline, are you perhaps in Eastern Ontario?


----------



## chumwithrum (Aug 4, 2010)

bowtech - they're first gen Tatou tracks. I think Camoplast owns that company now. Tracks are awesome on a quad, pretty much go anywhere and way more pulling power than tires. The down side is a bit harder to steer,burn more gas and top speed goes down. I top out around 40-45 mph on hard pack. Oh, and they're pricey.I think i paid 3 grand for them new five years ago, don't know what a set would cost now but I imagine the price went up.

Stihlman - I can't believe how you guys put up with that heat all year. I could handle it for a week or three but not all the time. I'd rather work in -30C than +30C. 


727 - they're out of Quebec. http://www.novajack.com/en/0102.htm 
I got the capstan winch from them too. There are three positions for the mast - in front for raising the box or winching things into it and on either side of the trailer for loading logs, it just fits in some square tubing.(see pics) The tongue has two stiff springs for shock absorbing, makes pulling the load really smooth and they eat up some of the push, it also swivels 360* in case the trailer rolls over preventing the quad from rolling too.

Logs are pine, pretty much all I burn.
I'm in NW Ont a bit west of Thunder Bay.


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking trailer, excellent pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Iska3 (Aug 4, 2010)

bass_on_tap, Nice looking ride. I was amazed to see how much mine will pull. I parked the 8N the summer and use the 800 for everything.


----------



## Kingsley (Aug 5, 2010)

Atvs are amazing! We had three up north clearing trails on our land and they can pull and go up just about anything. Nice to be able to get out in the woods and have everything you need loaded up on them. We pulled a yard trailer with all the essentials as well.


----------



## "Spoon" (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to thank everyone who contributed to this tread. I have seen a lot of great options. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I would love to see more. Thanks.


----------



## catbuster (Aug 7, 2010)

Milk crate for gas, oil and shop towels- Very useful- in the back, with the big saws (70-90cc) in front of that and the limb saw and 50cc up front


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes my welding skills have room for improvement. I remove the pin in front of the saw and the whole plate is removeable.
View attachment 997986
View attachment 997987


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes my welding skills could use a bit of improvement. I am able to remove the plate the saw is on simply buy removing the pin on the right front of the saw. Makes a great cargo rack.


----------

